# Habe ein paar Bier für Silvester gekauft



## Krone1 (31 Dez. 2012)

Habe ein paar Bier für Silvester gekauft


----------



## UTux (31 Dez. 2012)

Na dann Prost und guten Schluck ähh Rutsch.


----------



## anitameier36 (31 Dez. 2012)

prost und schönes neues jahr!


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2013)

so siehts bei mir jede Woche aus


----------



## Weltenbummler (1 Jan. 2013)

Das gibt eine super große Party.


----------



## Exilsachse1 (1 Jan. 2013)

Hoffentlich hat es für Alle gereicht.Wünsche Dir ein gesundes Neues Jahr!


----------

